# Text to email



## Josiepie (Nov 5, 2019)

When texting between two people and sharing photos, how come when asked for a specific photo, instead of it coming via text as the others before, it was sent to my email. Claimed the phone wouldn't allow it to send text, so they emailed it.


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

My only conjecture is that the carrier imposes size limits on the photo attachments to MMS, and this one was too large.

You really would need to check with the service provider on the "you can't do that" end of the exchange.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Falling short that the person didn't want to text it, it may be too big to be sent.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Moved to Other Mobile Devices since we don't know what type of phone it is.


----------

